# Milton spillway



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This a picture of milton spillway 12/03/18.

...how far down can you <legally> fish this spot? I noticed a sign near waters edge but didn't get over there to read it...what does it say? I talked to a old timer yesterday and was told could fish both sides and a ways down. It's a tight little spot there at milton...to my surprise tighter than Berlin. Was also told its packed in the springtime too.

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Don, I’ve fished it years ago and I went down past the golf course no problem no signs. If you go past the parking spot north to the next road take aright then cross the river take a left and there is a small park on the left side , it’s next to the river. It does get crowded by the spillway area and I got into a heated discussion at some guy hauling up a small walleye hooked in the back and then into his bucket, standing next to him he claimed it was in the mouth, haven’t been back since then, the same morning I got there at daylight after work a guy was leaving in a real hurry just said he did good. Loved to have seen how many fish he had kept.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Snag! Next time I'm over that way gonna do a little more scout work. I try to stay away from da crowds and RIP RAP that comes with it...that's why I love fishing crappy days...less people lol.

Don.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> This a picture of milton spillway 12/03/18.


Wow... That there is an impressive 940 cu.ft. of water per second (Corps of Engineers report data) = 7032 gallons/sec! But, still less than 1% of Niagara Falls.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

hupcej4x4x454 said:


> Wow... That there is an impressive 940 cu.ft. of water per second (Corps of Engineers report data) = 7032 gallons/sec! But, still less than 1% of Niagara Falls.


Yes, lake is dropping steady and fish are feeding aggressively in 9-14’ on drops.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This from 12/3/18...milton spillway.

Don.

...tried to place a GIF picture/video but not sure it worked...anyway it was moving good with only 2 gates open.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've fished there 4 times in the spring for walleye. Only one time I did good. Caught a 17" walleye and 3 big perch near the island. Also snagged and released a small walleye. There's also muskie down there.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Also, got a speeding ticket driving down the road next to the lake by the beach. Was in too much of a hurry to go fishing!!!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

bdawg said:


> Also, got a speeding ticket driving down the road next to the lake by the beach. Was in too much of a hurry to go fishing!!!


I see the Craig Beach PD shooting trap all of the time along there and other areas around the west side of Milton. Every time I've seen them with a "customer" they were always pulling a boat. Lol!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

there not going to give the locals that live there a ticket.


----------



## Wallyguy140 (Sep 8, 2018)

Fish the slack water behind the island best spot those fish hold there in the slack water


----------



## Wallyguy140 (Sep 8, 2018)

I wade out to the island.when its low enough cast the.edges of the currents on each side of island


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...been googling the area and I like the island plus the nice bend down river...I'm game ... cant wait for some crappy spring weather lol.

Don.


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

Did great this year in September- late October in that spot for eyes and musky. Really need a good pair of waders to fish it right though. I come down from the golf course side normally but there’s a bunch of people that fish the other side with no issue. Haven’t been down there since the flow has been way up though.


----------



## akronfisherman236 (Feb 26, 2015)

When we had a slow day on eyes we’d walk down the river and still get into some bass. That was when the flow wasn’t so high though. There’s quite a few holes that’d be too deep to cross right now judging from your pictures.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

water was rushing out of there last year, we walked down river to an Island started casting the slack water, walleye were piled in there.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I can imagine people will be piled in as thick as the walleye right now with the amount of attention this place is getting


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

John Boat said:


> Yes, lake is dropping steady and fish are feeding aggressively in 9-14’ on drops.


From a boat?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

DieHard1548 said:


> From a boat?


Yes, I live on the lake and leave one out all year. Out yesterday but only found two just shy of keeping.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

John Boat said:


> Yes, I live on the lake and leave one out all year. Out yesterday but only found two just shy of keeping.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

John Boat said:


> Yes, I live on the lake and leave one out all year. Out yesterday but only found two just shy of keeping.


How many boats do you own, JohnB? I own(have access to) three at present!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> How many boats do you own, JohnB? I own(have access to) three at present!


Down to 3 fishing boats,1 pontoon,and 1 1952 Frathercraft 12.5 Deluxe runabout. Not counting kayak and Meyers canoe.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool, how many have you owned in life!?? I Think I'm at 14, if you count my favorite small lake craft(a 14' square stern Radisson canoe, with foam sponsons on the sides like the SportsPal) which a friend coerced me to sell to him and subsequently had it stolen!
(ps-Just making 'conversation' during these "tweener" days til I see you on the ice!)


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Cool, how many have you owned in life!?? I Think I'm at 14, if you count my favorite small lake craft(a 14' square stern Radisson canoe, with foam sponsons on the sides like the SportsPal) which a friend coerced me to sell to him and subsequently had it stolen!
> (ps-Just making 'conversation' during these "tweener" days til I see you on the ice!)


Honestl, too many to count 25 at least. Lol


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> This a picture of milton spillway 12/03/18.
> 
> ...how far down can you <legally> fish this spot? I noticed a sign near waters edge but didn't get over there to read it...what does it say? I talked to a old timer yesterday and was told could fish both sides and a ways down. It's a tight little spot there at milton...to my surprise tighter than Berlin. Was also told its packed in the springtime too.
> 
> Don.



Hi Don, 

I can definitely attest to the spillway being packed in the Spring. There is great perch fishing there and usually some decent keeper walleye are caught there as well. As a matter of fact, in March and April of last year, we could not keep in Rapala Jigging Raps in 5s/7s. There were two groups of guys (probably 6 in total) that would come in and buy every one we had (this would average 15-20 each week). This year, we expanded and now carry every color in the #5/#7 size (~75 total baits) and that is just for the demand In that one particular spot. Hope that helps !


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I can definitely attest to the spillway being packed in the Spring. There is great perch fishing there and usually some decent keeper walleye are caught there as well. As a matter of fact, in March and April of last year, we could not keep in Rapala Jigging Raps in 5s/7s. There were two groups of guys (probably 6 in total) that would come in and buy every one we had (this would average 15-20 each week). This year, we expanded and now carry every color in the #5/#7 size (~75 total baits) and that is just for the demand In that one particular spot. Hope that helps !


Any idea when you are going to open?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Any idea when you are going to open?


Tentatively, we will open limited hours in February on the weekend as we start stocking the store but it really will depend on the weather. We are open any days we are in the store doing projects which should be all weekends in Feb and March if the weather is ok. Just too soon to say for sure but we have so much new tackle coming we have to be open early.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if you,ve never been to tall tales shop its worth the trip just to see ,nice shop full of fishing gear.[p.s. and they don,t count the minnies.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> if you,ve never been to tall tales shop its worth the trip just to see ,nice shop full of fishing gear.[p.s. and they don,t count the minnies.



I laugh out loud every time people say we don't count the minnies. We do our best to take care of our customers. We are actually going to offer minnows by the scoop this year to speed up the checkout process (we will still sell by the dozen but scoop will bring more savings).

Thank you for the kind words, we are so excited to show you guys what is new that we are bringing in this year. Just a quick preview since I've bought a ton of stuff this week:

-Every color of flicker shad and shallow flicker shad in #4/#5 (this includes pro flash and slick, etc.); it will probably be an 8' section in the store 
-All colors of the shad raps in #4/#5
-All colors in big os, 
-Every color of 2" twister tail and every color of panfish assassins 
- 4' section of Stinger Spoons
-4 Section of Bay rat 
-Expanded Walleye Deepds, Perfect 10s, Top 20s
-Every color of flicker minnow in #9/#11
-New warrior spoons
-Many more dipsys and snubbers
-Expanded Lake Erie rods/Line counters 
-Every color of jigging rap in #5/#7
-Much more savage gear musky lures 
-Tall Tales Shirts! Finally!

There's a ton more but I'm late for a meeting! Thank you guys for being so supportive of our family's shop here!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

So excited for the preview.....
Any GOLD Big "O"?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> So excited for the preview.....
> Any GOLD Big "O"?


We reached out and they are sending us an order form. I expect to have more details then. We will post it on the FB page! Will be up to you guys to share it as I don’t want to overpromote here on the forums!


----------

